# Wiring a sink microswitch & Whale pump via Zig CF8



## GDog (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all. 

Need a bit of help please. I will have a 25 litre jerrican to feed water to my new Smev sink. In the jerrican will be a Whale submersible pump. I also have a Zig CF8.

How do I connect all this together to work?

Thanks 

GDog


----------



## Nosha (Mar 18, 2010)

You will need a 12v FUSED positive feed to the micro switch, from the switch take a wire to the pump + side, then run a wire from the - side of the pump to earth. 

When you open the tap, the water pressure will fall in the pump line, the switch contacts will close and the pump will run, when you close the tap the microswitch will see the pressure rise and switch off the pump - you may need to fit an isolator switch before the pump as you may be woken at night by the pump keep kicking in!

If you don't have a tap with an on/off, i.e. just a spout then do away with the microswitch and fit a foot or hand press switch.


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Mar 19, 2010)

He is using a submersible pump in a can - non pressurised system!


----------

